# Smoked Salmon on a cold North West morning.



## h2so4ca (Feb 8, 2014)

Last night I decided to smoke up two winter Black Mouth ( King Salmon, the resident Kings that live all year here in Puget Sound)

that I caught last week. 

I use a dry brine of brown sugar, kosher salt, a bit of black pepper, and garlic powder. I let the fish sit fully covered in this mix for 8

to 10 hours, Then I rinse it off and dry it and set it in a cool spot for about 3 to 4 hours to form a nice skin. Then into a smoker at 

150 to 160 degrees for 5 to 6 hours. I was running Alder pellets in my Amaz n pellet holder in my electric smoker. I find that this combination gives me the best results rather then using the big Lang or any of my other smokers.













photo.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Feb 8, 2014






The side of one of the Kings just going in. You can see my smoker temp probe in the middle there.













photo.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Feb 8, 2014






Those same pieces after the smoke and resting before vacuum packing.













4917883462_f6e788ab20_o.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Feb 8, 2014






Two of the fillets just out of the smoke and waiting to be vacuum packed as well.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks nice, boy that really makes my mouth water. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Where do you usually fish?


----------



## h2so4ca (Feb 8, 2014)

These came from Point no Point. Come summer our boat will be in the water every weekend and one or two days during the week when we can get away from work. I got one on Tue and one on Thursday.


----------



## coyote flatz (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice looking smoked salmon...


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful! You're blessed to have access to such fabulous fish!!! Terrific to see!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, the color of that is off the charts! Thanks for sharing your method.


----------

